# What Makes a Family? (National Science and Engineering Week Event)



## AliceWinstanley (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am a researcher at the Department of Psychology at the University of Cambridge. The group I work with and the Centre for Family Research are hosting an event as part of National Engineering and Science Week about the family research that is happening at the University of Cambridge.

The event, _What Makes a Family_, will be on 20th March at Downing College in Cambridge. The focus of the event will be discussing current research that focuses on understanding and supporting a whole range of different family types (for example, the New Parents Study). But the purpose is also to demonstrate the role the public play in this research.

The event will be family friendly, including not only talks about the research but also activities for children of all ages.

Here is a link with more information if you are interested in coming along: http://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/what-makes-a-family-national-science-and-engineering-week-2014-tickets-10601767171

Best wishes,
Alice


----------

